# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Tier 3 tradeing post imidiatly after hit lvl 100

## Sirdots

Savage Friends - Achievement - World of Warcraft

is currently bugged. Where i have 1/3 at exalted. and 10 guildies have 3/3 andit shows they earned the achivment. they got theirs from logging into ever character both horde and alliance they have on their accounts. So log into every character you have before WoD drops that way when you get to 100 you can unlock your first tier 3 building immidiatly

----------


## sezz

> Got Savage Friends (Earn Exalted with 3 Draenor reputations) for logging in with all of my chars.
> This is also how I got in in WoD beta weeks ago, not sure how the bug actually works.





> blue post:
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> Last week many of you reported that you lost progress on quests in Draenor - this manifested itself usually with being unable to purchase things from a vendor, or seeing quests pop up over NPCs that you had previously completed. I believe this started popping up on ~Thursday of last week.
> 
> This behavior was caused by an emergency fix that we pushed out to players on Live Realms to stop them from getting Warlords of Draenor achievements/titles. There were several different parts to that "fix', and unfortunately one of them was wiping quest data for a number of quests.
> 
> Regrettably, this is not something we're able to fix for Beta characters. Depending on what quests you had completed you may be in a state where you can simply re-do some of the quests that were lost, but others will likely need to roll a new character and start over. I do apologize for this inconvenience, but due to the global nature of it we're not able to fix these characters manually.
> ...


Should be fixed since about 2 weeks - did they get the achievement recently?

*Edit: Sill works!*

----------


## Sirdots

thats a bug report about the beta. im talking about Live

----------


## sezz

> thats a bug report about the beta. im talking about Live


No it's not.




> (...) emergency fix that we pushed out to players on Live Realms to stop them from getting Warlords of Draenor achievements/titles

----------


## Yamakid

How exactly does this work? How can it be that you gain reputation just by logging into your characters.. I'm confused, but thanks!

----------


## Sirdots

well im having my guildies send me their screen shots on their achievements. But looks like we will be getting our tier 3 when we hit 100

----------


## Sirdots

> How exactly does this work? How can it be that you gain reputation just by logging into your characters.. I'm confused, but thanks!


Im not entirely sure. i saw people in guild get theirs just from logging in on alts and when they got on their main it would it. So i flipped to all my alts on every realm i have something on. And when i logged back onto my own character it came up as 1/3 So whatever fix they pushed onto live isnt fixing somethings.

----------


## never_healed

doesnt work. also, no theorys.

----------


## Sirdots

> doesnt work. also, no theorys.


Work's for me. and 10 of my guildies. how about you contruibute once in a while

----------


## tiazgriff

I did this with every character I have on every realm A-H all I can get is 2/3 reps, no achiev  :Frown:

----------


## Sirdots

> I did this with every character I have on every realm A-H all I can get is 2/3 reps, no achiev


Well on the bright side means when WoD hits wed at mid night you will get the achiv when you get exalted with 1 faction lol

----------


## tiazgriff

True  :Smile:  I can only think of a ninja fix from Blizz to stop ppl from getting the achiev itself until they know whats going on, on a deeper level

Also as I can see achiev counts all characters from the same fraction. Have 2/3 on my Horde chars on Rangaros, Outland, Jaedenar and Bloodscalp too, same goes for the alliance ones.

----------


## Sirdots

Yup. Best of luck to the rest of the players on ownedcore whom are using this. May you be as lucky

----------


## Damesombre

Hi guys !

So, the trick would be to log on every characters we have and then pray for that achievement ?

Just to be shure

Sorry for my bad english  :Smile:

----------


## Yamakid

Holy shiet it worked..! Logged in and out on all of my characters, took awhile, since I have ALOT. Ended up with 2/3. Still better then nothing  :Smile:  +rep

----------


## rdruid69

I also got 2/3 of this achiev but or they wipe it at some point or I just ding with 1 more reputation, anyway trading post lvl3 is not that great for early garrison gameplay imho. But if you get it lucky you  :Smile:

----------


## rdruid69

> well im having my guildies send me their screen shots on their achievements. But looks like we will be getting our tier 3 when we hit 100


The achiev reward is not the blueprint it's that UNLOCKS the blueprint so you have to buy it anyway with each character  :Smile:

----------


## perssons

So theres a reputation that counts wrongly for this achievment, anyone know which one it might be?

----------


## Rotz

I got that achiev 3/3 when i merged an acc.

----------


## Kuat

Not working for me. I'm 0/3

EU server.

----------


## Eastgaard

I got mine on the 27th of October by simply creating a female troll druid on EU. Try mucking about with new characters, potentially races you have not touched before?

----------


## Sirdots

im glad its working for some folks, hope those that do play around with it can get 2-3/3 before wed night so that way makes ur garrison easier

----------


## noes

not working for me

----------


## iinfii

some ppl got this acm yet, but i cant get it to 3/3 it stays at 2/3 and i got really much rep x)

----------


## Ehnoah

At least 1/3  :Big Grin: 


Working at time I posting! +++

----------


## [IAMS]

not working at all for me, US area 52, logged onto all my realms characters and some on other realms.

----------


## CreeperDeath

On some character I'm 2/3, on other character I'm 1/3, others like my main are 0/3....

EDIT: US

----------


## gosu2009

just logged to check and I'm sitting on 2/3...no clue lol how this works...

anyone figures out how to make it 3/3 would be cool...might try making some class I dont have and report.

----------


## CreeperDeath

Looks like my twink 80 gave 2/3 on 2 accounts respectively, one being Blood Elf Female paladin, othe rbeing Male Goblin warrior, both prot spec, no special achievement/rep on any of them beside Herald of the titan.

----------


## facelesssoul

logged in after reading this post and indeed started at 0/3 but got 1/3 at end, no clue how it works.. 

perhaps something along the lines of that bugged quest that gave you archeology achievements. 

EU

----------


## Sirdots

glad people are getting it to work.

----------


## Owneth

> logged in after reading this post and indeed started at 0/3 but got 1/3 at end, no clue how it works.. 
> 
> perhaps something along the lines of that bugged quest that gave you archeology achievements. 
> 
> EU


I notice it is with new toons. I was creating horde the other day, and created a DK. When I logged into a battle.net enabled for Beta... (This is how I think it works...) I was getting them. 2/3 seems to be so far the only maximum method. Still saves a TON of gold and time. Use it while you can.


Edit. 

Seems as though my horde toons have 3/3 and my alliance have 2/3... 

I did a lot of that leveling stuff and I think reputation is a KEY factor in it. I think once you're repping up to exalted on 1 "any" strand of rep... (hope this makes sense) 

Then you create a toon before logging out... 

You get the achievement. Seems as though DK's get a LOT of login achievos too. 

I have the tokens to get exalted on golden lotus, going to attempt my theory on this.  :Smile:

----------


## hipstervegeta

For those who are getting 2/3 or what not. Any way to document what is going on? Allot of people are saying they are getting it but not really reading into it. This has huge potential. Check reps. See what toons got it for you. Are there any similarities between people? Something has to be triggering it. 

Currently testing this out myself

----------


## Sirdots

Its funny for those enjoying this find share a little rep lol. " not asking for it by any means " just dont bother posting much anymore because seems i only see leechers now a days.

----------


## ketrish

A few cents from me.
1. I''ve got I think every or most possible reputations [or achievements correlated with them] on Ally side with results 1/3.
2. Any kind of creation horde toons didn't provide anything noticeable.
3. No beta was here so dunno if there would be any connection.
4. Based on '1 & '3 there have to be reputation which are present today what do trigger achievement.

----------


## hipstervegeta

Sirdots any way u could answer a few questions when you get the chance? Are the players getting 3/3 players of both horde and alliance? I.E do they play both to high levels? 
Any way to ask which reps the people that got 3/3 don't have or do have? Perhaps screenshot the rep window for them? 

I have 2/3 and im thinking that it has something to do with some reps now being comparable to some reps in draenor. I.E Steamwheedle and Volji'n etc.

----------


## Sirdots

> Sirdots any way u could answer a few questions when you get the chance? Are the players getting 3/3 players of both horde and alliance? I.E do they play both to high levels? 
> Any way to ask which reps the people that got 3/3 don't have or do have? Perhaps screenshot the rep window for them? 
> 
> I have 2/3 and im thinking that it has something to do with some reps now being comparable to some reps in draenor. I.E Steamwheedle and Volji'n etc.


Most of my guildies and i play mainly Alliance. But have horde on other realms. the guildies that have received 3/3 simply have a 2nd account which they merged with their main ( 2nd account on EU servers ). So from my understanding this might have something to do with the fact im sitting at 1/3 and they have 3/3. I have requested screen shots from some of the guildies currently online but i have been awaiting a reply for a little bit. I will however upload a screenshot when i can.

----------


## hipstervegeta

> Most of my guildies and i play mainly Alliance. But have horde on other realms. the guildies that have received 3/3 simply have a 2nd account which they merged with their main ( 2nd account on EU servers ). So from my understanding this might have something to do with the fact im sitting at 1/3 and they have 3/3. I have requested screen shots from some of the guildies currently online but i have been awaiting a reply for a little bit. I will however upload a screenshot when i can.


Hmm because most people are reporting that they have 1/3 as alliance and 2/3 as horde. 

Perhaps Steamwheedle, Volji'n = troll, and Exarchs (Another name for Dranei for an extent) = Draeni, So being exalted with Dranei is triggering 3/3 if u have a horde with exalted horde and then the goblin races. Just brainstorming here since I don't have an alliance toon high enough to get exalted with Dranei. Might need to start leveling and test.

----------


## CreeperDeath

> Hmm because most people are reporting that they have 1/3 as alliance and 2/3 as horde. 
> 
> Perhaps Steamwheedle, Volji'n = troll, and Exarchs (Another name for Dranei for an extent) = Draeni, So being exalted with Dranei is triggering 3/3 if u have a horde with exalted horde and then the goblin races. Just brainstorming here since I don't have an alliance toon high enough to get exalted with Dranei. Might need to start leveling and test.


Doesn't work this way. I logged on a toon level 80 (I was 0/3 before this one), and was 2/3 after login on it, NO rep to exalted at all, was a female blood elf paladin on US

----------


## Sirdots

Ive been trying to discover why this is working the way it is. And i only hold theories atm so til i can come up with something more factual ill keep digging im also not complainning either way why its working the way it does

----------


## skules

0/3 on all my chars, it must be some specific rep

By anychance did you people that have 1/3 or 3/3 actually get exalted reps on the beta?

----------


## The Iron Moose

Tried doing this on all of my characters on an account with 3 linked accounts active since vanilla. Totaling 12 90s including both horde and alliance. 
My oldest active 90 has all the legacy factions exalted (including zg) My current faction-whore 90 has 60+ factions exalted (all mop factions and very few legacy factions). 
Only have 1 horde 90 right now and it has very little done rep-wise as it was made recently. And finally I made a new death knight as was suggested earlier in the thread.
I have (1370 / 2372) achievements and 37 fos.
After all that the death knight resulted in no unusual achievements and my progress on this particular achievement is (1/3)
I don't think the bug causing this to be completed involves rep. There's probably some other factor and I can't seem to find exactly what it is.
Hope i helped


Edit, I tried this on an un-linked account I have with 5 90s both horde and alliance that was created in Cata. This one has (0/3)
Also while in beta none of my accounts got any draenor factions exalted.

----------


## skules

Achievements - Community - World of Warcraft
http://us.battle.net/wow/en/characte...ment#201:15232
http://us.battle.net/wow/en/characte...ment#201:15232

These guys have earned it, if anyone can find a correlation between them

----------


## AdamEd

My Alliance chars have 1/3 and horde chars have 2/3.
I played My Night Elf rogue in vanilla and TBC and I have most of the factions exalted. So one of the TBC or vanilla factions should work for this achievement.
I played my Undead warlock in TBC and after TBC. He has most of the achievements exalted except a few such as Timbermaw, Darkmoon.
Hope this helps someone somehow..

----------


## Sirdots

> Achievements - Community - World of Warcraft
> Achievements - Community - World of Warcraft
> Achievements - Community - World of Warcraft
> 
> These guys have earned it, if anyone can find a correlation between them


I think i stumbled across a possibility.

for the Achievement you need 3 factions to exalted right..
Well the darkmoon fair is currently patched to WoD content So hitting exalted with them would count as 1
Lorewalker Cho is another by collecting all the little piece of history across pandario " you watch the story line " its a fast way to exalted and his been patched to lvl 100 content already.
But thelast one i dont know.

----------


## empty_skillz

> I think i stumbled across a possibility.
> 
> for the Achievement you need 3 factions to exalted right..
> Well the darkmoon fair is currently patched to WoD content So hitting exalted with them would count as 1
> Lorewalker Cho is another by collecting all the little piece of history across pandario " you watch the story line " its a fast way to exalted and his been patched to lvl 100 content already.
> But thelast one i dont know.


your guild is the third, got 2/3 and missing darkmoon on my alt & main but got the guild exalted on alt and says 2/3 and 1/3 so im guessing its the guild

----------


## tundra622

i just created a lvl 1 aliance character and it had 1/3 my horde still had 2/3. 
i do not have ANY alliance characters execpt the one i just made and i really don't have many rep's at exulted(i have guild, black prince and forest hozen- i think thats all ill look on other toons) so one of the horde 2/3 is a neutral one that counts for alliance? 
this account was made during MOP although i did get access to beta though i don't remember getting up any factions

----------


## skules

> your guild is the third, got 2/3 and missing darkmoon on my alt & main but got the guild exalted on alt and says 2/3 and 1/3 so im guessing its the guild


Guild isn't one.

----------


## doaderek

Throwing this out there, I don't have darkmoon faire exalted or my guild exalted. I have 2/3 on horde and 1/3 on alliance. Never played alliance just made a character to see.

----------


## enbergg

ive tryed all tips in this thread, and im still only 0/3, Tho i never had the Beta etc, if that can have something to do with it? and my account aint merged with more accounts either...  :Frown:

----------


## AdamEd

> I think i stumbled across a possibility.
> 
> for the Achievement you need 3 factions to exalted right..
> Well the darkmoon fair is currently patched to WoD content So hitting exalted with them would count as 1
> Lorewalker Cho is another by collecting all the little piece of history across pandario " you watch the story line " its a fast way to exalted and his been patched to lvl 100 content already.
> But thelast one i dont know.


Lorewalkers isn't one. I just raised my rep to Exalted with them and I am still 2/3.

----------


## iinfii

can it be with brawl'gar arena? if you have completed it with 3 chars, that this counts as wod rep?

----------


## Ehnoah

I did it, but I am low rank in ARena so dunno

PS: Back to 0/3 xD damn

PS2: Logged in to my Bloodelf Rouge who is Level 64 nothing exalted and poped up 1/3

----------


## Blizzhaxer

0/3 on all mine so not sure what to think of this xD

----------


## Stella_x

It's just simply a bug that's happening to random characters
You can't replicate what is happening. 
I got the achiv after only logging on a 85 rogue 
Nothing special
First character I logged on since august. If you wanna try those conditions go ahead.

----------


## Frankenstain

Weird, I have over 60 exalted reps... got 2/3. I must be missing something, or its just randomly triggerd.

----------


## Tanalasta

I have 77 exalted reputations. And 2/3 achievement completed.

----------


## Allykillery

I got 2/3 from this! awesome!

----------


## Snowee

> I have 77 exalted reputations. And 2/3 achievement completed.


Got 77 aswell & I have 1/3.

----------


## Mcjollyjuice

On my horde side 2/3, but on alliance side 1/3.
I have very few exalted reps on alliance, which is Guild, Wintersaber trainers and Violet Eye. I was also 300 rep from exalted with Exodar and upon getting it exalted, i still had 1/3.

----------


## Tallas

I just logged a horde character I haven't played since WOTLK and got it.

----------


## chronux

Worked! first had 2/3, then logged some characters andeverytime I checked the achievement's progress.

On the 5th character I logged in (an old wotlk main of level 80) I got it to 3/3. I logged out and back into my current main (different realm) and he now also has 3/3.
Thanks for the heads up,

+rep

PS: I hardly have any exalted reputations, never managed to get the motivation on wasting my life on getting that kind of stuff.
Must be something else than rep which is triggering it.

----------


## Sirdots

> Worked! first had 2/3, then logged some characters andeverytime I checked the achievement's progress.
> 
> On the 5th character I logged in (an old wotlk main of level 80) I got it to 3/3. I logged out and back into my current main (different realm) and he now also has 3/3.
> Thanks for the heads up,
> 
> +rep
> 
> PS: I hardly have any exalted reputations, never managed to get the motivation on wasting my life on getting that kind of stuff.
> Must be something else than rep which is triggering it.


Well regardless of how the bug works im glad you were able to get it.

----------


## lilsniff

Only got 1/3 from all my chars :/ oh well, at least not 0/3  :Big Grin:

----------


## zxccc

Got the achiev this morning so confirmed still working

----------


## Dripperina

Confirmed works as stated

@


> Only got 1/3 from all my chars :/ oh well, at least not 0/3


Just continue logging into Chars ^^ For me it was a lvl 8 Rogue that hasnt been logged in since Classic WoW

----------


## xtase2007

logged on 10 characters - 0/3

maybe only some servers are affected

----------


## aokal

Was 1/3 when I tried every characters I got and suddenly, when I tried my old level 9 UD rogue, the achievement popped.
I'm not sure when I created this char, maybe in BC or WOTLK.

----------


## nt1509

Old characters aren't needed for this. I got it on farming acc that I made in October. No reputation, not a single level 90 char, no WoD. Just a bunch of chars across different servers.

----------


## Jestes

I can't seem to get the 3/3. I have 1/3 on some 2/3 on others, i have never done darkmoon rep so maybe thats why?

----------


## Sirdots

Well im on Aerie peak and numerous people are getting the achievement. US realms. So i dont know.

----------


## Snowee

Got the achievement after logging on Lv18 Lock which has 4 hours played and I did not log in for like 3 years on that character.

----------


## Sirdots

> Got the achievement after logging on Lv18 Lock which has 4 hours played and I did not log in for like 3 years on that character.


grats snow

----------


## funerailles

Connected my old characters and I actually saw the reputations changing from 1/3 to 2/3 but nothing more.... weird.... some characters actually have 2/3 and others 1/3....

----------


## Zolascius1

Works on EU still, just logged into a few and it popped. Only the main has 3/3.

Trading post is super useful though. If this doesn't get rolled back there's a lot of gold to be made from this

----------


## skules

Confirmed working!

i had to login to characters on other realms apart from my main server. Random lvl 1's i had created over the years.

no clue what this is triggering

----------


## MrPanquecas

Hey guys, i got it to 2/3 but it seems they fixed and rolled back cause now i got 0/3.
+rep for the find to the poster, really good find

----------


## Sirdots

> Works on EU still, just logged into a few and it popped. Only the main has 3/3.
> 
> Trading post is super useful though. If this doesn't get rolled back there's a lot of gold to be made from this






Which my understanding is with lvl 3 trading post you will be able to manipulate the economy with little to no effort. Hurry before this bug gets fixed!!

----------


## tundra622

the only thing level 3 trading post gives you is 20% increased rep gain and 7 more workorders(form 14 to 21), all the other stuff is available at lvl 2.

----------


## Posix

Hey folks

Just got this achievement.
Playing since 2005 on EU and have over 10 characters that are atleast 8years old, total 67 exalted reputations.
My main had 2/3 for Savage Friends. I was logging in on all my characters i have on english realms and didnt got it. On my alliance characters i had 1/3 while on horde 2/3.
Changed to German realms to see if i had any characters there. Found 1 character alliance level 2 human priest i made before cataclysm. After logging checked the achievement and i had 2/3.
Logged on my main horde and BOOM achievement completed 3/3.

Dont know if this will help anyone but my suggestion is to log in on every character you have on your account.

----------


## Sirdots

> Hey guys, i got it to 2/3 but it seems they fixed and rolled back cause now i got 0/3.
> +rep for the find to the poster, really good find





Still working

----------


## oranj

doesn't work

----------


## Sirdots

> doesn't work


Then why has it been working for 3/4 of the posters?

----------


## Devoks

Sound interesting will try it.

----------


## xtase2007

> Well im on Aerie peak and numerous people are getting the achievement. US realms. So i dont know.


created multiple level ones on Aerie peak US and got to 2/3 but unable to get 3/3 achieve

----------


## Kaizuken

Someone could reproduce that on EU ?

----------


## fleabeard

still working us

----------


## Kaizuken

> still working us


Can you explain how this exactly works ?  :Smile:

----------


## [IAMS]

> Can you explain how this exactly works ?


You just log on to random characters you have made, lvl ones, 90's, anything. On some characters you partially get the achievement "Savage Friends" and on some chars you dont. Really weird.

----------


## nt1509

The only common thing among my four accounts that got this was logging into more than 10 chars (on different servers, one char per server). Logging into 10 chars on one server didn't work.

----------


## Tehownage

Thanks a lot OP! +max rep!

Weird thing is that the achievement still shows 2/3 for me, but I have got it completed :S

imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## Sirdots

> Thanks a lot OP! +max rep!
> 
> Weird thing is that the achievement still shows 2/3 for me, but I have got it completed :S
> 
> imgur: the simple image sharer


thats really weird but grats none the less

----------


## Tehownage

> thats really weird but grats none the less



It seems my horde char has got 3/3 though, so that's prolly why!
Thanks, nevertheless ^^ Lets hope they don't rollback this achievement, so that we can earn some big stacks with this exploit.

----------


## Zebb

Logged onto multiple characters (~40 of them) to get the achievement, and I, too, found that horde & alliance seemed to have seperate counters. My alliance one started at 1/3, and my horde one at 2/3.

I finally dinged my ALLIANCE one to 3/3 after logging onto two characters, that had:
- Not been logged on since 6.0
- An event title (as in, "the Hallowed" or something similar) enabled, and both had different ones.

The two characters I ended up getting the remaining two from had no reputations above friendly, no professions learned, and were different races.
As far as "being online on all of them at once" or whatever, I just ./logouted and went from character until another till I got the achievement.

I don't know if people will be able to use the findings for anything, but I hope so, that'd be my first contribution :P.

(Obviously throwing a +rep to the OP!)
E: or not, apparently I have no rep power yet

----------


## Sirdots

> Logged onto multiple characters (~40 of them) to get the achievement, and I, too, found that horde & alliance seemed to have seperate counters. My alliance one started at 1/3, and my horde one at 2/3.
> 
> I finally dinged my ALLIANCE one to 3/3 after logging onto two characters, that had:
> - Not been logged on since 6.0
> - An event title (as in, "the Hallowed" or something similar) enabled, and both had different ones.
> 
> The two characters I ended up getting the remaining two from had no reputations above friendly, no professions learned, and were different races.
> As far as "being online on all of them at once" or whatever, I just ./logouted and went from character until another till I got the achievement.
> 
> ...


you have to post X amount before being able to award some. But thanks anyways the thought that counts

----------


## enbergg

Finaly after login in to all my 15-20 characters without even getting 1/3, i decided to make a lvl1 Gnome Warlock on Spanish Exodar server and got 1/3! (im playing on EU servers mainly) 
Tho after few tryed on making some 10-15 lvl1s on diffrent servers im still stuck at 1/3, Thanks and +rep for this tho!

----------


## oranj

call me cynical but this isn't worth the effort. tier 3 trading post - so what? do you even know what it does? the BP's are all easy to get.

----------


## Sirdots

Actually i know what it does. ive you look throughout the thread i linked a video explaining what lvl 3 trading post's are and how it will make you money.

----------


## jimmyamd

i logged into every character twice now and cant seem to get it on oceanic server :S

----------


## Roccatex

Maybe it's Guild Rep. I'am on Horde in 2 different guilds with exalted Characters and have 2/3

and on alliance iam in 1 guild with exalted Rep and have 1/3

----------


## jimmyamd

> Maybe it's Guild Rep. I'am on Horde in 2 different guilds with exalted Characters and have 2/3
> 
> and on alliance iam in 1 guild with exalted Rep and have 1/3


Strange some of my toons are max guild rep and some are not

----------


## Dunkelheit

Just got 1/3 by doing this, hillarious that this actually works.

----------


## Roccatex

> Strange some of my toons are max guild rep and some are not


I think it has to do, with being in different guilds.

----------


## Crysto

Just got 1/3 by creating a new character on a different realm. (Brazilian server)

Edit: For those creating heaps of new characters like myself, use this command /run AddTrackedAchievement(947 :Cool:  to track the achievement. Saves time looking it up manually.

----------


## Kaizuken

Still works, on EU.
Got it with 2 Account's.

----------


## Meppuh

Logged onto 7 different servers, 26 different characters, ranging from alliance to horde, pvp to no pvp, guild to no guild, some not logged in since tbc.
Got 2/3 Max. Hope someone finds out how to get the 3/3 soon.

Nice find btw OP

----------


## Ehnoah

Edit: BOOM!

Created Troll on Spanish Server = Got ACM :>

----------


## Mcjollyjuice

Maybe people can tell which race, gender and class they created or got achievement on?
Someone mentioned they got it with a human priest, i dont have many alliance characters, but i have a level 5 human male priests and i got 1/3 on alliance side. Maybe there is a pattern?

----------


## Ehnoah

Btw: Tradepost Tier 3 is usless building. You won't get more resources.

You turn in 10 Weed for 20 Resources and a new one (5 Pieces = 30 Resources)
(They nerfed this in last day I think , on T1)

----------


## no_power

I just got 1/3 after logging on to a level 1 HUMAN ROGUE on Outland EU. Had not logged on to him since 5.3 or something and before I logged onto him I logged onto a lvl1 human MONK on the same realm and got NO progress. Neither of them were in a guild.

----------


## HansImGesicht

Dwarf lvl 1 hunter gave me the 3. one  :Big Grin:

----------


## bxqlsigelsq

well im having my guildies send me their screen shots on their achievements[img]http://*********/AVe201[/img]

----------


## Mcjollyjuice

> Dwarf lvl 1 hunter gave me the 3. one


I just created a male dwarf hunter and now i went from 1/3 to 2/3!
Also created a human male rogue, now got achievement  :Big Grin:

----------


## DKsoloer

tried on 8 servers now still 0/3 fixed?

----------


## dragons_nl

I logged 15 character on different realms and its still on 1/3, so its def not working here

----------


## Sirdots

Its funny because this is still working for alot of people and the bug has yet to be found out by blizz lol

----------


## tdogtt10

This isn't working for me on burning blade.

----------


## Sirdots

> This isn't working for me on burning blade.


try creating a few lvl 1s of diffrent faction and classes on diff realms. and look up the achievement before you move on to make another.

----------


## Washuu

Many different old characters and many new ones created I only got it to bump to 1/3. I might try more later, but still pretty useful.

----------


## zoubiey

> Many different old characters and many new ones created I only got it to bump to 1/3. I might try more later, but still pretty useful.


Same here, still trying with different servers.

----------


## koifo

Also created several new characters and can't get more than 1/3
Is anyone still getting the av?

----------


## verks

quick question, the achivemnet pop up or is like gray waiting for the thursday to all content going live?

----------


## kamaisgod

I've tried with over 20+ Level 1's on multiple servers and I'm unable to replicate it. I have no doubt it's working for some, but I can't seem to get it to work here on EU.

----------


## Sirdots

> Still works, on EU.
> Got it with 2 Account's.


The above player is on EU realms and its still working. I also have attached a screen shot showing its still working.

----------


## kamaisgod

Could you please tell us what Realms/Class & Race combination you went with to get it to work?

----------


## Sirdots

> Could you please tell us what Realms/Class & Race combination you went with to get it to work?


I would love too but ive got 11 alliance on 1 realm. All i did was make lvl 1's of diffrent class / race / faction combinations on diffrent realms.

----------


## kamaisgod

> I would love too but ive got 11 alliance on 1 realm. All i did was make lvl 1's of diffrent class / race / faction combinations on diffrent realms.


Well, thanks I'll give it a try.

----------


## Sirdots

Still working. Get it while you can or at the very least get 1/3 , 2/3 means less work after WoD is released

----------


## kamaisgod

> Still working. Get it while you can or at the very least get 1/3 , 2/3 means less work after WoD is released


Well, I'm making tons and tons of level 1's, still nothing.

----------


## verks

have you try latin servers?

----------


## kamaisgod

Just posting a quick update, Before I tried this I had absolutly no luck with making repeated level 1's however, I had a level 60 warrior from around patch 5.0 That was deleted, I used the restore character tool and it put my achievement to 2/3. So as of now, I'm just trying to see if I can get that last 1!

Update - I tried to figure out what I could do, see if there was some method to the system. And it seems there is, I just made characters on realms my main used to be on, with the same Class / Race & Faction combination that my main was on those realms at the time, and I got the achivement. I hope this helps in some way.

Update 2 - Proof :

----------


## Thecurator

> Just posting a quick update, Before I tried this I had absolutly no luck with making repeated level 1's however, I had a level 60 warrior from around patch 5.0 That was deleted, I used the restore character tool and it put my achievement to 2/3. So as of now, I'm just trying to see if I can get that last 1!
> 
> 
> 
> Update 2 - Proof :


can confirm just got 3/3 ! Thanks

----------


## kamaisgod

> can confirm just got 3/3 ! Thanks


So happy that it worked for you! Congrats!

----------


## Thecurator

> So happy that it worked for you! Congrats!


Me to Cheers !  :Big Grin:  +rep

----------


## Frankenstain

+3 rep for you Kamaisgod, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## facelesssoul

Created a male belf hunter and BAM got it! No method to the madness whatsoever!

Made several class/race/faction/gender combos before.

Spamming character creation seems to help I think.

TIP: Rename your addon folder for faster loading.

----------


## LuDe22

Showing 2/3 for me, but still was rewarded achieve.

----------


## nopower

Definitely works. 2 guildies got 3/3, countless others got 2/3, unfortunately I only got 1/3.
I would like to point out that as long as the char existed before 6.0 hit then it can work for this no matter what level or faction. I got my 1/3 from a level 22 horde hunter.

----------


## ardaion

I've loggelogged into all my chars (16 of them, both factions, 2 servers) and am still 0/3. Looks like no good luck for me. Although I can see blizzerd reseting before wod anyway

----------


## zoubiey

> Just posting a quick update, Before I tried this I had absolutly no luck with making repeated level 1's however, I had a level 60 warrior from around patch 5.0 That was deleted, I used the restore character tool and it put my achievement to 2/3. So as of now, I'm just trying to see if I can get that last 1!
> 
> Update - I tried to figure out what I could do, see if there was some method to the system. And it seems there is, I just made characters on realms my main used to be on, with the same Class / Race & Faction combination that my main was on those realms at the time, and I got the achivement. I hope this helps in some way.
> 
> Update 2 - Proof :


And that didn't work for me either :c

----------


## Swinder

Just checked mine and I am 3/3. I haven't logged in on any alts of any relevance nor do I have any other accounts on my battle net account. I do however have quite a amount of exalted factions, well over 60.

----------


## roguee

I wanna know how it work? Gief a server  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sirdots

Just posting a quick update, Before I tried this I had absolutly no luck with making repeated level 1's however, I had a level 60 warrior from around patch 5.0 That was deleted, I used the restore character tool and it put my achievement to 2/3. So as of now, I'm just trying to see if I can get that last 1!

Update - I tried to figure out what I could do, see if there was some method to the system. And it seems there is, I just made characters on realms my main used to be on, with the same Class / Race & Faction combination that my main was on those realms at the time, and I got the achivement. I hope this helps in some way

kamaisgod figured out how to replicate it!

Follow this method and you should all get the achievement. Quickly before this becomes fixed.

----------


## Ainur

Just got it after making a female orc warrior on a US server.

----------


## skules

doesnt show up on armory , bit worrisome it may just be visual

----------


## Sirdots

> Just got it after making a female orc warrior on a US server.


Grats, glad people are going to be able to reproduce this.

----------


## Sirdots

> doesnt show up on armory , bit worrisome it may just be visual


the armoury takes time to update. and you cant be logged into your character to see it on the armoury

----------


## zoubiey

> Just posting a quick update, Before I tried this I had absolutly no luck with making repeated level 1's however, I had a level 60 warrior from around patch 5.0 That was deleted, I used the restore character tool and it put my achievement to 2/3. So as of now, I'm just trying to see if I can get that last 1!
> 
> Update - I tried to figure out what I could do, see if there was some method to the system. And it seems there is, I just made characters on realms my main used to be on, with the same Class / Race & Faction combination that my main was on those realms at the time, and I got the achivement. I hope this helps in some way
> 
> kamaisgod figured out how to replicate it!
> 
> Follow this method and you should all get the achievement. Quickly before this becomes fixed.


To bad that this method doesn't work for everyone

----------


## Sirdots

> To bad that this method doesn't work for everyone


Have you tried logging into all your characters, on your primary realm. or creating various lvl 1's with combinations of faction / class / race?

----------


## Kaizuken

Still works, just create some new Level One Characters on each Realm and same Faction !

----------


## zoubiey

> Have you tried logging into all your characters, on your primary realm. or creating various lvl 1's with combinations of faction / class / race?


Tried both my realms, tried like 30 different lvl 1 on different realms and got 1/3 out of like 50 chars

----------


## koifo

> Tried both my realms, tried like 30 different lvl 1 on different realms and got 1/3 out of like 50 chars


Same here... No Method mentioned is working for me for some reason =/

----------


## Neantra

Same here, got 1/3 out of like 60char then I gave up

----------


## Sirdots

Well maybe your doing something wrong? But still you have 1/3 better than 0/3 imo

----------


## CuT

1/3 so far. no luck further yet.

----------


## roguee

i got 2/3 on horde on all char and 1/3 on ally

----------


## Dps1

Confirmed .Worked w/ a BElf male Hunter on EU (Got on 3 accounts on different German Realms)

----------


## roguee

Can you give use server?

----------


## Kaizuken

> Well maybe your doing something wrong? But still you have 1/3 better than 0/3 imo


1 Reputation is better than 0.  :Smile:

----------


## Sirdots

> 1 Reputation is better than 0.


Im grateful for even 1 rep. means less grinding lol. for those getting all 3 its amazing. I wonder now that people receive the achievement when WoD goes live.... will it show in the reputation tab as exalted?

----------


## Damesombre

I have that feeling :

For those getting 1/3. 2/3. 3/3. I guess it MAY not give the achievement / reward, as we have not even one rep exalted as we can see. I'm wondering if the achievement pops when he recognizes that 3 rep are exalted in the list of ach. Just wondering.

----------


## Sirdots

guess we shall see wed evening / thurs morning

----------


## skules

> the armoury takes time to update. and you cant be logged into your character to see it on the armoury


Really? i thought that shit was magic

----------


## Sirdots

> Really? i thought that shit was magic


Maybe if you dont have anything good to say you should keep your comments to yourself. " lazy leecher "

----------


## freeloading

> i got 2/3 on horde on all char and 1/3 on ally


Same thing for me

----------


## Sirdots

Well you got something some are reporting getting nothing. just be gratfull

----------


## riddelz

Like a couple people have already posted, I too got the achieve with on 2/3 showing for some reason. Thanks.

----------


## F1zban

I got it last night logging into some very old not used chars =)

Achievements - Community - World of Warcraft

----------


## hagibert

hihi ... 100% approved. Got 1/3 all the time, logged between about 25 different chars on different realms. I nearly gave up gave my lvl 5 b11 mage the last chance .. and ding! :

----------


## Damesombre

I've been speaking to some people about it : what's happening is just for the show as to validate this ach you need to validate 3 of the upper once. Anyway, that was nice "dreaming" about it and feeling "powerfull" for those whom had 3/3. Pointless, that's a shame. Have a good day anyway.

----------


## SaW120

Just created goblin shaman popped 2/3, logged on Human Rogue popped back to 1/3, Everything diffrent EU Servers Diffrent countries

----------


## Sirdots

well still working people on my realm and a few diffrent realms " US " have been using it.

----------


## brandzr

Nice find, somehow i got 2/3 but still did not logged on all of my chars. + rep

----------


## zAFierCe

So i decided to make a blood elf hunter, and try it out and got the achievement. ! have 2/3 on alliance but 3/3 on horde

----------


## verks

last nigth i checked all my chars, and even created missing race and class and still at 2/3, checked creating in EU and Latin, same thing the difference is that i dont have the Darkmoon on extalted i mention this because some mentioned that is a faction that already is scaled to WoD

----------


## icotulookin

So funny.... I made like 15 toons and a Orc Mage was the one who got it for me. 2/3 Horde 1/3 on Ally confirmed today. Are you telling me I can get more by doing this over and over?

----------


## Sirdots

> So funny.... I made like 15 toons and a Orc Mage was the one who got it for me. 2/3 Horde 1/3 on Ally confirmed today. Are you telling me I can get more by doing this over and over?


yup that is correct

----------


## barbelas

i just logged in with all my characters and i had only 1/3, then i created 4 lvl 1 new characters, the last one gave me 3/3 and the achievement was completed, it wasnt grey. 

this is the image http://oi58.tinypic.com/2qj9d3o.jpg

----------


## lrp

> i just logged in with all my characters and i had only 1/3, then i created 4 lvl 1 new characters, the last one gave me 3/3 and the achievement was completed, it wasnt grey. 
> 
> this is the image http://oi58.tinypic.com/2qj9d3o.jpg


Same here. Logging on my existing characters of various servers and levels (with differing factions) gave me nothing. Then I made 4 new level 1 characters (2 horde, 2 alliance) all on different servers where I had no characters from before. 4th character popped the achievement for me.

Anyone having problems getting this should try making new characters, it seems more consistent.

----------


## Portsoftheworld

After logging onto all toons, which put me 2/3 horde and 1/3 alli, I SPECIFICALLY made classes/races that I didn't have and this gave me the 3/3. Also, if you have 2/3 on one faction, I'd stick to making that faction's combinations. GL.

----------


## djfussel

Did not work for me  :Frown: 

2/3 Horde - Server Blackhand 1/3 Alliance , created new chars on different servers and factions...

Nothing happend for me playing EU - WoW

----------


## Boogin

30+ characters logged into, got to 2/3 Horde 1/3 Alliance

14 Horde character creations (new races/classes) and no achievement. 6 Alliance, no change.

US

----------


## Sirdots

> 30+ characters logged into, got to 2/3 Horde 1/3 Alliance
> 
> 14 Horde character creations (new races/classes) and no achievement. 6 Alliance, no change.
> 
> US


ill investigate it

----------


## bumr

Logged 15 characters (EU Horde) - still 0/3 . Poor me .

----------


## dinnerrollofdoom

Got lucky, 3/3 on my 7th or 8th creation on EU

----------


## Ehnoah

We did it now with 5 People from Guild:

Login to Characters, remember the Character where you get 1/3. If you have 1/3 create the exact same Race/Faction and wola. It worked for us multiple times now.

----------


## kjellemann

I made 2 gnomes and I got it

----------


## xef42

Confirmed still working, made an orc warrior on a random US realm and jumped up to 2/3. Previously I was 0/3

----------


## prayforsunshine

> Confirmed still working, made an orc warrior on a random US realm and jumped up to 2/3. Previously I was 0/3


created a worgen mage and went from 0/3 to 1/3, but subsequent worgen creations didn't progress achievement any further.

----------


## rokidokitoki

I also seem to be stuck at 2/3 Horde 1/3 alliance no matter how many toons i recreate with 1/3 or how many toons i log into its stuck there.

----------


## Kuat

I logged into all of my alt, and still 0/3

Can anyone post exact steps? Like:

1....
2...
3...

----------


## grigore

It shows 2/3 on my achievement. Didn't even know about this, but I do bounce from char to char frequently.

----------


## Sirdots

> I logged into all of my alt, and still 0/3
> 
> Can anyone post exact steps? Like:
> 
> 1....
> 2...
> 3...


So From investigation and a few people on the thread giving their input,
We have surmized that You should log into all the characters you have on every single realm. IF this doesnt work
Create a few level 1's of Mixed Class/faction/race Which has advanced the achievement some and completed it for others. IF this doesnt work
Create 3-4 lvl 1's Same race/faction/class on other realms. of you MAIN character that originally receive the 1/3 first which has been proven to award you the achievement.

----------


## Ruggzy

after making random combinations of gnomes trolls and male draenei I finally hit 3/3. Was weird too, because I jumped from 1/3 to 3/3 with one character.

----------


## grigore

Is it possible that it counts if you have the same race/class combo on another WoW license on the same Battle.net?

----------


## Kuat

> of you MAIN character that originally receive the 1/3 first which has been proven to award you the achievement.


But my main doesn't even have 1/3

Im 0/3 on all characters

----------


## aramina

So, I logged about 20 ally chars on pvp EU realms and nothing happened, then I made a worgen female DK and got 1/3... Made the same DK with the same name on other server and nothing happened  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rdruid69

Logged 30 pjs and nothing, create over 50 new pjs and nothing. I was 2/3 since way before this post and still 2/3 in Horde. I create almost all combinations of males in horde. Now going for females... this is so borings, hope it works. To the people to get this working, did you do in PvE or PvP realms? ty

----------


## Sirdots

Well for those whom havent gotten their achievement yet or even 1/3 i suggest you do this soon WoD drop in a few hours.

----------


## TheEnglishGuy

> Well for those whom havent gotten their achievement yet or even 1/3 i suggest you do this soon WoD drop in a few hours.


Logged on all my alts, 1/3... Am I doing something wrong or? Should I start making lvl 1's on different realms?

----------


## Portsoftheworld

When I was 1/3 on alli, I made a gnome warrior and got 2/3, I was already 2/3 on horde and didn't have a goblin, so I made a goblin warrior and it gave me 3/3 on horde.

----------


## shadowwalker

EU Frostwolf Alli make Female Human Priest !! 3/3
EU Azhara Horde Gnome Deathknigtht 3/3

----------


## Kaizuken

Still exists on WoD, now we must Level to 100 as fast as we can.  :Smile:

----------


## mirdanek84

> EU Frostwolf Alli make Female Human Priest !! 3/3
> EU Azhara Horde Gnome Deathknigtht 3/3


Making priest on EU Frostwolf gave me 1/3 :S

That is pretty much it. I've also logged like 30 alts :S

----------


## imurgodtoo

Made a Draenei Paladin US-Sargeras . Got 1/3.

----------


## MrAlice

Changed to 4 different alts, 0/3 the entire time.


Made a completely new toon, jumped up to 2/3.

Cant seem to get 3/3 yet, but still working on it.

----------


## Myschiefna

worked for me i made a new troll druid on Stormrage US and got 3/3 before i made the troll i had 1/3

----------


## Sirdots

> worked for me i made a new troll druid on Stormrage US and got 3/3 before i made the troll i had 1/3


Good job, enjoy the upgrade in your garrison WOD is here

----------


## sn4rk

> EU Frostwolf Alli make Female Human Priest !! 3/3


fem hum priest gave me 1/3
tried other combinations on different realms but still have 1/3

edit
after making 1 lvl toons on different eu realms i decided to try my old alts and 60 lvl female belf priest gave me 3/3 (EU RU - razouvios)

----------


## Meppuh

Had 2/3, Just logged in and it's back to 0/3. EU server

----------


## Sirdots

Well just an update for those of you not informed about this, but this is still working. Since blizzard's recent hotfix only requiring 1 faction exalted ( savage friends achievment ) to build the lvl 3 trading post. you can either create a new lvl 1 or log into multiple characters you have to obtain the achievment and voila build your trading post.

----------


## Sirdots

i wonder how long til they fix this.. Considering it was working before WoD was release and still works now.

----------


## djrich

is level 3 worthless? all it gives is 20% bonus rep? do i actually need that for raiding?

----------


## Sirdots

Nah from what i can tell the only things usefull from reputation vendors are the mounts, or the followers but seems like a gold dump personally.

----------


## xburnthepalacesx

Worgen Female Death Knight on an Oceanic realm worked for me.

No idea how or why, but it did.

----------


## Sirdots

> Worgen Female Death Knight on an Oceanic realm worked for me.
> 
> No idea how or why, but it did.


Grats, not like tier 3 trading post is all that handy but glad its working.

----------


## TeoG

Bumping this because it still works, just got it then by accident.

----------


## Sirdots

> Bumping this because it still works, just got it then by accident.


yup, and much appreciated

----------


## Sirdots

im curious if this is still working or not

----------


## Kaizuken

> im curious if this is still working or not


Still works, for EU.

----------


## dawawe

> Still works, for EU.


it still works because the achievement was changed to 1 a loooooooooooooooooooong time ago.

----------

